
How do founders create mobile apps fast for their startup? - sahaj_rana
Hi, I&#x27;m Sahaj &amp; have been working on a project so I was wondering if there is any platform to create an extensive mobile app without getting to much in coding.<p>P.S: Already tried Thunkable: It was too restricted to build an actual app.
======
rcavezza
There’s two ways to build faster: more people or cut scope. For startups with
limited resources, cutting scope is usually the answer.

When you say “extensive app”, that is a red flag for me.

I would focus on cutting scope and having the app do one simple thing really
well. You don’t need an extensive app - you should build something smallerish
quickly and iterate on it.

To answer your specific question about the platforms without code, I’m not
sure.

Hopefully cutting scope can help you launch quicker (maybe on thunkable) to
give you a product to help convince mobile engineers to join your team.

~~~
sahaj_rana
Yes, that makes sense and due to all these reasons, I thought why not make a
flexible app-building platform which could help founders as well as tech
engineers to build a mobile app fast so that they can iterate in less amount
of time. [https://blup.in/](https://blup.in/) What do you think?

~~~
mtmail
Asking a Ask HN question only to tell us about your product in the answer is
not nice. If you think you have an interest product submit it without the
deception.

~~~
sahaj_rana
oh sorry about that. Didn't mean to do so, We were in a very early phase right
now so, I just wanted to know if you guys are also facing similar kind of
problem.

------
mooreds
What kind of app are you looking to build?

If it is a general purpose application, I'd look at learning rails (this book
was great for me:
[https://www.railstutorial.org/book](https://www.railstutorial.org/book) ) and
host on heroku.

If it is an API driven application, I'd look at using a tool like Zapier:
[https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/) or Transposit:
[https://www.transposit.com/](https://www.transposit.com/) (full disclosure, I
work at Transposit).

There may be some low code/no code solutions for mobile apps, but I'm not in
that space so not familiar with them.

Frankly, depending on your app, you could do a lot with google forms/typeform
and some manual behind the scenes work:
[http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html](http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html)

Again, it all depends on what kind of application you are trying to build.

~~~
sahaj_rana
Okay, so I have been working on this project
([https://blup.in/](https://blup.in/)) to help founders to build native mobile
apps for their startup on their own and was wondering if this makes sense for
you!

And if you could give some feedback regarding this that would be great. and I
just stumbled on this idea as I wasn't able to find any decent mobile app-
building platform which can make things work.

~~~
mooreds
Heya, as someone who hasn't seriously touched a mobile app codebase in years,
I am not your target market :). Maybe there's a subreddit on mobile
development where you can get informed feedback.

~~~
sahaj_rana
Sure, will give it a try!:)

